# Questions About Potential 350z Purchase



## mVp24 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm looking to buy a Nissan 350z for my dad. He's coming froma Mercedes E320 2003 so I want to know a couple things about the 350 from people that know more about it. Couple of questions:
1)How reliable is a 2006/2007 350z(Auto)?
2)Can an automatic 350z be used as a daily driver?
3)Any major issues?
4)Why are they so cheap?
5)What should I look for in a used 350z?

Feel free to add any special comments.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

mVp24 said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking to buy a Nissan 350z for my dad. He's coming froma Mercedes E320 2003 so I want to know a couple things about the 350 from people that know more about it. Couple of questions:
> 1)How reliable is a 2006/2007 350z(Auto)?
> 2)Can an automatic 350z be used as a daily driver?
> 3)Any major issues?
> ...


questions:
1)How reliable is a 2006/2007 350z(Auto)? _Reliable_

2)Can an automatic 350z be used as a daily driver? _Yes_

3)Any major issues? _tire wear (Camber problem which I think they have fixed)_

4)Why are they so cheap? _Gas gussler and new model coming out in 09._

5)What should I look for in a used 350z? _Low mileage & good compression. _


----------



## mVp24 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nissan doesn't have a CPO program? :[

If I bought a 2006/2007 350z would I still have some warranty?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^You'll most likely still have some powertrain warranty left. 
When you purchase the 350Z, you can always purchase an extended warranty. Just ask your salesman...


----------

